# 5052 or 6061??



## duckman11 (Jan 12, 2018)

what would yall recommend to patch a jon boat hull? is there a huge advantage of using 6061 over 5052?

all repairs will be welded fyi


----------



## CedarRiverScooter (Jan 13, 2018)

I would use the alloy that is easiest to weld.

Unless you have a very large section, the yield strength shouldn't be a big factor.


----------



## duckman11 (Jan 15, 2018)

kinda what I was thinking. we use 5052 to make our class 8 fuel tanks here at work so I figured 5052 would weld just fine


----------



## Samsdad1 (Jan 16, 2018)

Also depends on if you are bending the material? Some Aluminum is not great for this...


----------



## duckman11 (Jan 16, 2018)

yes it will be bent....a lot! im thinking 5052 might be the better alloy


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude (Jan 16, 2018)

I'd use the 5052. Pretty sure that's what some boat builders use. 5052 will bend more then 6061 before breaking.


----------

